# Hevi-Shot



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man I love Hevi-Shot especially for big birds, but Hevi-Shot is anything but round though. Just pulled a #2 Hevi-Shot pellet out of a crane at the supper table tonight:



Here's an old pic of Hevi-Shot compared to tungsten:


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I miss birds with that stuff just as well as I miss them with cheap steel.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#2 Hevi-Shot pellets taken from the neck of a swan:



The pellet on the right looks like a blueberry. :smile:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

It definitely is not perfectly round but it hits with authority and kills swans and turkeys stone dead!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

You'd think some of those pellets wouldn't fly straight, but the way I shoot I need all the "flyers" I can get.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have shot the heavi shot and heavi metal loads and honestly haven't noticed an increased kill rate over just using steel shot. Some guys do quite well with it, but I will stick with my 3" #2 steel loads.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Hevishot is some of the ugliest shot you'll ever see-but at the same time it kills big birds like nothing else! I got a few boxes of 3" #2's for free about 4 years ago and they were the best goose loads I ever shot-they would pass clean through a goose at 40 yards. Totally overkill for ducks though. They are WAAAY out of my price range now though. I've always wondered if the extra density helps the pellets overcome their bad aerodynamics any?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> Hevishot is some of the ugliest shot you'll ever see-but at the same time it kills big birds like nothing else! I got a few boxes of 3" #2's for free about 4 years ago and they were the best goose loads I ever shot-they would pass clean through a goose at 40 yards. Totally overkill for ducks though. They are WAAAY out of my price range now though. I've always wondered if the extra density helps the pellets overcome their bad aerodynamics any?


Yes it's density is why it patterns so well.


----------

